# Introduction and Pictures



## farmy (May 13, 2009)

Hi! I am from Central Florida and have about a million animals of my own and I also work for a farm animal rescue where we rescue factory farmed animals, as well as abused neglected and misplaced farm animals. I just thought I'd post a sampling of pictures from my life. ENjoy!
 (sorry for another picture heavy thread!) 

I have 6 dogs 2 pigs 2 cats a chinchilla  a gerbil and a tortoise all that live at home with me... 

My two oldest girls Emmie Lou and Kenya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This is Ditto he has cushings and has to be monitored pretty closely, so he goes back and forth to work with me every day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the sanctuary we have 10 chickens, 1 rooster and 4 turkeys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




19 sheep and goats, This is Alice who broke her leg, we did eventually have to amputate...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




14 equine which include our 4 burrows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







13 cows  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







and over 70 pigs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










ohh and this is what I used to do all day....


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 13, 2009)

Don't worry about the pics. We love pics. As you will see in browsing threads. 

They are all very nice looking animals. I love the first pig pic! Such a happy, healthy, and content looking pig!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 13, 2009)

Wow, you have SO MANY ANIMALS!  How much land do you have?  

They are all SO beautiful!  My only objection is that I couldn't see any pictures of your two cats.  (big cat fan here...)


----------



## wynedot55 (May 13, 2009)

love the pics.you have alot of work tending to all the animales.


----------



## Thewife (May 13, 2009)

Cool critters!

Does look like a lot of work! 
Wears me out just thinking about it!
(maybe I need more coffee?)


----------



## farmy (May 13, 2009)

we just moved from about 180 acres to almost 40, so we down sized quite a bit but our old property was mostly sand and woods and now we have beautiful pastures. So its much much better. 

Here are my cats Sarabi who was born a feral kitten but is now happily adjusted to our home. 





And Tino who thinks hes a dog and the only person in the world I should give a hoot about.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (May 13, 2009)

I hand raised my Blacky kitty from 2 weeks and he thinks he's the only one in the world that matters too. Somedays chores and milking are interesting with him helping!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (May 13, 2009)

Beautiful cats!

I have a cat that thinks she's human.  It's very interesting, we meow back and forth and know EXACTLY what the other is saying (I'm a master of cat impressions).  If we're out hiking, and she wants a rest, she'll meow and I'll know.  If I need to get going, I'll meow at her and we'll get moving again!

We're very close.  I love her.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (May 13, 2009)

Nice pics. You sure got a lot of animals to look after.  Do you ever find homes for these critters or do you keep them to live out their days on the farm?


----------



## farmy (May 13, 2009)

we do have an adoption process, but to be honest its pretty rigorous and most people wont go through it.


----------



## m.holloway (May 14, 2009)

Hi there,

Weclome to the herd. Love the pic's. And what a hand full! It's very nice of you to do what your doing. Another central fl. person. What part of central fl.


----------



## farmy (May 14, 2009)

we are about an hour and a half north of orlando.


----------



## m.holloway (May 14, 2009)

One of my sons live in Orlando. I live in Inverness.


----------



## farmy (May 14, 2009)

you are not to far from us then, we are in the Ocala area


----------



## m.holloway (May 15, 2009)

wow that's nice to hear. I'm always up to see how others set up their farm. I'm still new at this and book smart I'm not but I learn pretty good with hands on stuff. And of cousres with this group I have gotten pretty far. With the pics and advice I've made it so far. Our daugther lives in Ocala. It the road off the new Wal-mart. Well close to it. I belive it's the hess?bp station where we turn off and it a few miles down in that area.


----------

